# puppy in need



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ok as most of you know we were involved in collecting a malamute puppy that was to be fosteredby emma j
for those who dont....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/215039-sensitive-issue-regarding-puppy.html


many people have asked us if they could perhaps donate monies to help this little girl stay with emma also for vets bills and various other things she may need.

well here is the thread.......asking people who want to help to please donate 

emma doesnt have paypal so you can use ours, we will pass all donated monies onto emma. she has already paid out for the pups initial treatment and this could possibly turn into a private prosecution case which will be expensive but worth every penny if it means NUKA will remain with emma happy and healthy

ok details.....
our paypal address is [email protected]
if you could mark your donation NUKA or EMMAJ. also if you could add your username too then we know who to thank.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Hun I made a donation but sent it as gift, didnt give an option anywhere for me to put emmaj or nuka sorry :blush:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

may be a long shot but is there away i could send a postal order as i dont have paypal but al happly send a tenner postal order tomoro to an address given to me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> Hun I made a donation but sent it as gift, didnt give an option anywhere for me to put emmaj or nuka sorry :blush:


it usually has a bit that says Add message, you click it and a drop down box appears. If it doesnt, could you email us from the address used on your paypal to [email protected] with your forum name in the main body. This way we can do a thankyou thread and include all who have donated 

thanks for your donation foxy, its much appreciated


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> may be a long shot but is there away i could send a postal order as i dont have paypal but al happly send a tenner postal order tomoro to an address given to me


 
ill pm you adam


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> may be a long shot but is there away i could send a postal order as i dont have paypal but al happly send a tenner postal order tomoro to an address given to me


Same for me, I was a victim of id fraud so use good old fashioned cheques now....could you pm me either yours or EmmaJ's address......thanksyou


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

MSL said:


> Same for me, I was a victim of id fraud so use good old fashioned cheques now....could you pm me either yours or EmmaJ's address......thanksyou


pmed.....

anyone wishin to donate via post pm me and ill give you our address. If it is sent to us we can gather it al together and give it to emma in a lump sum rather than in bits


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

ive sent emma quite a few medical bits, ie wormer, flea treatment, valium :whistling2: lol and various other bits. i dont have paypal but will gladly help towards vets fees and any court costs


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Pm'd u :notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Exotica said:


> ive sent emma quite a few medical bits, ie wormer, flea treatment, valium :whistling2: lol and various other bits. i dont have paypal but will gladly help towards vets fees and any court costs


you are more than welcome to but i do think that you have sent her quite enough hun


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i will need to do postal order too havent got much but every lil helps :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

will send donation tomorrow when i have money, wont be a lot as very skint at the min but it will help:blush:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks foofoo but as i said before i dont mind dipping into my axanthic royal fund, its somehow now doesnt seem as important.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Exotica said:


> thanks foofoo but as i said before i dont mind dipping into my axanthic royal fund, its somehow now doesnt seem as important.


 
whatever you like hun. if you decide to and dont have paypal i can send the address to send donations to. Weve given emma some money when the dog was dropped off for some treats for her but will also be contributing what we can


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

ill deffinatly have to find a way to pop up and meet her, and the other dogs, but as i said to emma i cant promise i wont try to nik off with one, or two :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Exotica said:


> ill deffinatly have to find a way to pop up and meet her, and the other dogs, but as i said to emma i cant promise i wont try to nik off with one, or two :whistling2:


luckily im not a big dog fan as i was brought up with dogs n never allowed anything else, so her dogs are safe when i visit :lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

well they wont be safe with me :devil: ill wear my big coat with the extra large pockets :lol2:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

hi, where is emmaj based?


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Exotica said:


> well they wont be safe with me :devil: ill wear my big coat with the extra large pockets :lol2:


Just seen where you live, I grew up in coalville....lol....when I visit me mum I will collect you and we will go and hi-jack emmas house for the day.......what do you think....a 101 dalmations kidnap type deal..:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

dax said:


> hi, where is emmaj based?


 
halifax


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

i'll see if i can spare a bit


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

MSL said:


> Just seen where you live, I grew up in coalville....lol....when I visit me mum I will collect you and we will go and hi-jack emmas house for the day.......what do you think....a 101 dalmations kidnap type deal..:lol2:


yea sounds cool to me, ill be cruella and you can be one of the dizzy blokes horris and jasper lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> i'll see if i can spare a bit


thanks very much, its all appreciated and it gives this girl a better life every little helps. if you paypal please email us to let us know who you are for the thankyou n if its by post pm me and ill send our address on

thankyou very much again


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

wow thank you everyone 

i actually have a tear in my eye reading this all the support people are giving us is fantastic an this lil madam will one day appreciate it i know she will 


thank you so much to everyone especially ditta and cat :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> wow thank you everyone
> 
> i actually have a tear in my eye reading this all the support people are giving us is fantastic an this lil madam will one day appreciate it i know she will
> 
> ...


adamntitchs donation is in the post already!! the convience of havin a post box outside ya door eh  

hows the little un doin today emma?


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Exotica said:


> yea sounds cool to me, ill be cruella and you can be one of the dizzy blokes horris and jasper lol


 :lol2:thanks very much but seeing as I am female also and probably old enough and ugly enough, can I be cruella, perhaps you could be the young and obviously far more attractive assistant!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she is doing okies had a few grumbles this eve but nothing too major lol 

she has just come over for some cuddles then decided enough so beggered off again :lol2:

its ace seeing her with a lil tum :flrt:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

MSL said:


> :lol2:thanks very much but seeing as I am female also and probably old enough and ugly enough, can I be cruella, perhaps you could be the *young and obviously far more attractive assistant*!


 
obviously :whistling2:

:lol2:

ok you can be cruella and I can be ermmm, ermmm ermmm cruella junior :lol2:


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

i have sent, i really wish it was more!, but i think emmaj has the most important thing this dog needs in bucket loads.................and thats love!


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

look on the bright side emma, technically the pup belongs to all of rfuk now lol so member gonna have a big fight on his hands to get her back, not to mention when he has to refund all of us :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps thats so very true lol 

she just had another dicky fit cos i went to move a take away menu  

they aint as frequent as they were but still there and nasty


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

she wants home cooked food emms not bloody takeaway:bash::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she may have been reminding me to put the loo roll in freezer if we have curry :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I wish I had a bit spare but with all the recent vet bills (still owing) and the chimney (still owe on that too) I am completely brassic with not a bean to spare . I wish I could help though.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you do though fenny with all your wonderful advice i tap you for via pm :no1::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you do though fenny with all your wonderful advice i tap you for via pm :no1::2thumb:: victory:


 yebbut advice won't pay the vet bills :-(


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know but isnt always the money side of things that helps sometimes its just someone there to listen then try help with advice hun : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I know but isnt always the money side of things that helps sometimes its just someone there to listen then try help with advice hun : victory:


well I'm just glad that I can be of some help then.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

your are definately alot of help to me hun


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww just shows there are nice people out there fenwoman i know we have had are fights but your a very nice experianced lady and thats a big help with things like this 


av sent my donasion (sp) to ditta and co and may send more tomoro hehe 

keep up the good work emmaj if anyone can put her in to normal life its you xxx


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> aww just shows there are nice people out there fenwoman i know we have had are fights but your a very nice experianced lady and thats a big help with things like this
> 
> 
> av sent my donasion (sp) to ditta and co and may send more tomoro hehe
> ...


 
received with many thanks:notworthy::flrt:


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Sending some to you, as they say every bit helps.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ditta said:


> received with many thanks:notworthy::flrt:


you got it already lol


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Em dont get paid till next week, so will send something then : )


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you so much everyone 

lil miss really does appreciate everything everyone is doing for her :flrt::flrt:

As do i thank you :flrt::flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

please give her a cuddle from me and els :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i sure will do she is kinda enjoying cuddles now:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

just to say if anyone wants to donate a more practical item i.e. food, blankets, chew toys etc.......thats cool too
even an ear to bend :lol2: all will be accepted with appretiation:flrt:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

i work in a pet shop, so get everything 20% off (even tho i would pay for the donation in total lol)... so i can get her a few bits and bobs... 

just wondering what would be best? teething toys? a kong? blankets? im not sure? id much rather donate something that was very much needed rather than something id chose cos it was pretty :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I will have a look and see if I have anything I can send up with Ditta and Cat but I'm sorryI have no spare money due to my old rescue, 'Billie', costing me at least £600 and counting since we had her picked up earlier in the year.

Always happy to lend an ear though if that will help


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> just to say if anyone wants to donate a more practical item i.e. food, blankets, chew toys etc.......thats cool too
> even an ear to bend :lol2: all will be accepted with appretiation:flrt:


 
yeah thats so true ditta anything material or just plain listening to me moan is good infact i should pay them for that shouldn i lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Moosmoo said:


> i work in a pet shop, so get everything 20% off (even tho i would pay for the donation in total lol)... so i can get her a few bits and bobs...
> 
> just wondering what would be best? teething toys? a kong? blankets? im not sure? id much rather donate something that was very much needed rather than something id chose cos it was pretty :lol2:


blankets a deffo please hun an toys teething toys cos my hands now hurt from playful biting an not aggressive biting lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> I will have a look and see if I have anything I can send up with Ditta and Cat but I'm sorryI have no spare money due to my old rescue, 'Billie', costing me at least £600 and counting since we had her picked up earlier in the year.
> 
> Always happy to lend an ear though if that will help


 
hun of course it will :flrt:

old towels an blankets are cool 

but a friendly ear is always welcomed :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> blankets a deffo please hun an toys teething toys cos my hands now hurt from playful biting an not aggressive biting lol


 
oki i can get blankets... what kinda teething toys? the ones i found really good are the puppy key thingies, my pups have always loved them? or i can get the really biiiig ones? they are like... meat flavoured teething toys?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Moosmoo said:


> oki i can get blankets... what kinda teething toys? the ones i found really good are the puppy key thingies, my pups have always loved them? or i can get the really biiiig ones? they are like... meat flavoured teething toys?


 
bigger the better probs will take her longer to get through lol


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

oki hun, i will get one of those too... i will get them on sunday or monday and get them posted out to you the day after.... 

do you need anything else? puppy food or other toys? ropey toys etc?

ooooh can you PM me an address?  lol almost forgot!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah thats so true ditta anything material or just plain listening to me moan is good infact i should pay them for that shouldn i lol


 
why wasnt i given the option of material things? i automatically had to donate my ear for moanin! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hi girls just sent a donation and will send more hopefully next week:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

via paypal shell? thankyou hun 

cheques received today off evie, MSL and butterfingersbimbo, thanks guys its all appreciated no matter how big or small.


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

hi, can you check you got mine via paypal please, not sure i did it right lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

diane014 said:


> hi, can you check you got mine via paypal please, not sure i did it right lol


 
ops sorry i thought id thanked you, please forgive me, your donation has been received thankyou so much, along with shells, colins and carols


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

its ok lol, just wanted to make sure i hadn't given some random person an early christmas pressie!, thank you


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*hello*

:notworthy:I wish i could afford to help i may be able to after xmas but had a few vet bills myself with the greyhound we took on and then we ended up signed up to donate to the wwf, 
the pup is stunning and it looks like a good job is being done, when i have worked with dogs like this before i hand fed them bit by bit, and when they showed any aggression i just ignored them completely. I will defo keep you in mind once christmas has passed as need to get sorted as just found out im redundant from the end of december! The wife is pleased as she wants to go to college as she wants to be an rspca inspector and not like the ones around today lol 
good luck and god bless you all


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

im donatin when jonny gets paid lol :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

n when might that be mrs D? does Johnny know about it yet? hehe

thanks guys


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

no he dont know lol he wont mind tho lol

it ur fault we couldnt resist ur snakes lol we havnt eaten since we bought them n wont be able to til he gets paid lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> no he dont know lol he wont mind tho lol
> 
> it ur fault we couldnt resist ur snakes lol we havnt eaten since we bought them n wont be able to til he gets paid lol


 
one of the three escapees turned up last night.......attached to a kitten:lol2::lol2:
both are fine:flrt:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

would you guys object to me putting a concert on to raise some money?
much more effective than using my incapacity benefit pennies
xoxoxo


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

elliottreed said:


> would you guys object to me putting a concert on to raise some money?
> much more effective than using my incapacity benefit pennies
> xoxoxo


cari all monies are very welcome, what sort of concert? can we come:mf_dribble:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

im a band manager hehe,
freelance of course.

so could get some bands to play a little concert and ticket prices go towards emmaj's doggie sanctuary  

of course you can come!
xoxo


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Mine should be with you tomorrow  I could be up for coming to a little gig, sounds fun


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> halifax


surely if emma lives in a bank she has all the money she needs! haah


send me yours of hers address and ill send you some money on a postal order, wont be alot as i dont have alot but hopefully it'll help!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL joe i wish i lived in a bank :lol2:


Thank you so much to everyone who is helping out this lil girl 

she really does appreciate all your help as do i :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ahaha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

For anyone thats close your more than welcome to pop in and meet her...............she is loving attention now lol 



Ooooo an joe lucy an jon have to come over sometime soon :whistling2: ask them nice they may bring ya over :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so farmercoope do i need to pm you with an address or have you already sorted it out with emma?

anyone who wants any details to send donations to please pm me or ditta cos we're gunna collect it all together and give it to emma in one lump sum 
thanks for your kindness 

Cat & Ditta x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

donation received with thanks from groovychick and phildan its much appreciated but we could still do with more donations to get this girl a good start with emma. even if its a quid it allmounts up so bump up people 

big thanks to all who have donated so far


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> For anyone thats close your more than welcome to pop in and meet her...............she is loving attention now lol
> 
> 
> 
> *Ooooo an joe lucy an jon have to come over sometime soon :whistling2: ask them nice they may bring ya over *:lol2:


 
yeah joe, ask nicely!:Na_Na_Na_Na: lol
more than happy to, im sure jon wont mind either lol

Im really excited to see her hun, aslong as i dont come home minus a limb... hehehe.. 
ooohh and bow! after u said how big he is i soooooo have to see him again:flrt:
and quannik after her little incident...
and well, all of them really so's not to be left out :lol2:

and i think everyone is amazing for helping this lil girlie out!  she will more than deff have a fun filled life with emma and her motley crew :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes Lucy you need to meet chaos toooooooooo you aint him yet :flrt::flrt::flrt:


LOL dont think joe knows there are 3 skunkies to meet now :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

well that goes without saying doesnt it really! hehe

YEY!!

x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know hee hee 


When ya coming over then ?


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

next week sometime?? need to check jons days off and if hes free... 

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Okies hun cool :flrt: x x x x 

cant wait to see ma lil bam alam too :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so farmercoope do i need to pm you with an address or have you already sorted it out with emma?
> 
> anyone who wants any details to send donations to please pm me or ditta cos we're gunna collect it all together and give it to emma in one lump sum
> thanks for your kindness
> ...


Cat and Ditta, frstly, call me joe, i wish i could change this stupid username. haha. And yes please, if you dont mind be able to send me Emmas or whoevers address.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hehe aw im sure shes looking forward to seeing you too :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:lol2:Ahhh, 

Can someone fill me in! 
haha!! 
I've just read these posts, CONFUSEEEED.COM



3 Skunks, Whaaa? Is that three including bam, havoc and siku? Or has emma gone crazy and bought a new baby?

Lucy and jon?:flrt::devil:

Haahaa, You know how you might just be going to Emmas house next week, well i was just wonderingg.... if you erm.. might be able to erm...squeeze me in maybe.... LOL.

Dont worry if not though, Im only not at college on mondays tuesdays and saturdays and sundays, so if you was planning to go on another day then dont worry. Unless i suppose I could be ill.... lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> :lol2:Ahhh,
> 
> Can someone fill me in!
> haha!!
> ...


 
nah she means siku, havoc and chaos, emmas really fat chocolate skunk!! hes gorgeous though :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Joe me have a new bub nahhhhhhhh :whistling2:


yips i have a bigger version of bam now in a male model :lol2:


so there is Bam, havoc, siku and chaos that ya will at my house on that particular day :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nah she means siku, havoc and chaos, emmas really fat chocolate skunk!! hes gorgeous though :flrt:


 
LOOOOOOL i told ya he is just big boned bless him :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOL i told ya he is just big boned bless him :flrt::flrt::lol2:


hes got no neck! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL well he will have soon :Na_Na_Na_Na::flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

just after my daily update emma, hows the lil girl doing...........have you got any new piccies?
just put some of Suka on a thread looking very pretty and quite obnoxious at the same time...id that possible?:lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awww poor little chaos, being bullied!:lol2::lol2:
put bam next to him and it will be like... oh, fatty bum buuummm

hehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well she is doing okies though have been a lil worried about her today 
she has seemed more unsteady than normal on her back legs in particular today 


cat and ditta are coming over tomorrow with some puppy pads and some of the cash so if she is the same tomorrow with her legs im gonna get her booked back into the vets this week on thur instead of next week 


i have had plenty of time to observe her so i can tell sally what im worried about with her now


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor girly I hope shes ok.You must love stress Emma............. all them Skunkys together:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> :lol2:Ahhh,
> 
> Can someone fill me in!
> haha!!
> ...


Quoting myself so Lucy can see, haha


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: indeedy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> awww poor little chaos, being bullied!:lol2::lol2:
> put bam next to him and it will be like... oh, fatty bum buuummm
> 
> hehe


 
LOL she will look tiny next to him she looks tiny next to havoc :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Aha, im confused.com


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Poor girly I hope shes ok.You must love stress Emma............. all them Skunkys together:lol2:


 
hmmmm seem to cope better with stress than no stress :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Aha, im confused.com


 
LOL joe am sure that i read lucy had typed that your welcome to come over with them they just have to sort out when jons day off is :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL joe am sure that i read lucy had typed that your welcome to come over with them they just have to sort out when jons day off is :lol2:


im probably missing posts again, im not good with quick posts.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> im probably missing posts again, im not good with quick posts.


 
LOL bless ya haha im not that quick either im gerrin old now :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haah, im not that old, just getting slow! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooooo ya cheeky monkey lol 


thats why i take on so much me thinks lol makes me feel younger.............:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, makes you feel like you've got all these little kids running around with the skunks!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

and can we hav pics of chaos please and thankyou


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I put pics in the exotic mammals bit..............headed skunkies........:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Was just thinking, am i better to save onto money until i know if im going to Emmas place next week to take to her?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Was just thinking, am i better to save onto money until i know if im going to Emmas place next week to take to her?


 Be careful, be very careful cos if any of her neighbours hear you asking her to show you her puppys whilst offering a ten pound note, they may report her for having a house of ill repute :lol2::blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL fenny i wouldnt put it past some of my neighbours either :lol2::lol2::lol2:


theres a lassy on the end an she has more blokes in an out of her house than a rugby players changing room :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well after our weekly visit with emma and nuka, i must say 'well done emma' that puppy seems a different dog, she has sparkles in her eyes and food in her round tummy and almost no aggression (until she got some chewing gum out of bin) sorry emma's finger, but apart from that, she peed on the puppy pads, sat and gave a paw for a reward of cuddles, she played with us, ran around the lounge like a nutty puppy and tried to eat domino, what an amazing turnaround. keep up the great work. both of you:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG what a laid back skunkie dom is haha mine would have bit her back if she did to them what she did to poor dom lol 



yesh i have a fat finger.............lew got his hot choccy too an a cereal bar so what a happy chappy :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> OMG what a laid back skunkie dom is haha mine would have bit her back if she did to them what she did to poor dom lol
> 
> 
> 
> yesh i have a fat finger.............lew got his hot choccy too an a cereal bar so what a happy chappy :lol2:


 you shoulda put the chewin gum in the bottom of his hot choccy as payb ack for the finger bite, can you tell im not a child person? :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

not very good pics but she looks great all the same


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you shoulda put the chewin gum in the bottom of his hot choccy as payb ack for the finger bite, can you tell im not a child person? :lol2:


 
LOL im not either i would never have anymore but wouldnt be without the one i have though :lol2::lol2:


Oh an i did consider it cat :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> not very good pics but she looks great all the same


 
LOL she is just missing the blood dripping from her fang :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


she is playing slaps round the mush with marni :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thats the best pic of me ive seen for a while.....only shows my most endearing feature and covers the rest of me ugly mush :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL it looks like your playing peeka boo :lol2:


mind saying that dom was playing catch me if you can :lol2: took us a while but we got him :no1::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes looking great:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

She is looking alot better though still have miles to walk through with this lil girl 

Her viciousness is my main priority at the moment and kurbing that as she did give me another vicious bite last night when i was trying to remove the chewing gum from her 


But we will get there with lots of care and love and a firm hand : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> not very good pics but she looks great all the same


 Looks like she is narrowing her eyes and putting her ears back which is a good sign (submissive)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah pam she is startin to do that now and she even rolled over in submission to me earlier when i was giving her a stroke :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah pam she is startin to do that now and she even rolled over in submission to me earlier when i was giving her a stroke :lol2:


 That's a very encouraging sign indeed.It means she is recognising you as her superior which should make her more secure in herself and hopefully less likely to bite you.:2thumb:

Forgot to mention. When she bites you, do you yelp real loud before doing the 'neck bite'?

Ursa. 'helps' me by holding my arm and draging me. I'm training him in case I ever have a fall outside when my leg goes dead. However, sometimes he 'helps' too hard. You should see his face if I yelp to let him know he is gripping too hard. He looks horrified and literally spits my arm out and looks really worried hehe.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: sorry Pam that image with Ursa makes me visualise you being dragged round by your arm at high speed:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: sorry Pam that image with Ursa makes me visualise you being dragged round by your arm at high speed:lol2:


me too shell:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> That's a very encouraging sign indeed.It means she is recognising you as her superior which should make her more secure in herself and hopefully less likely to bite you.:2thumb:
> 
> Forgot to mention. When she bites you, do you yelp real loud before doing the 'neck bite'?
> 
> Ursa. 'helps' me by holding my arm and draging me. I'm training him in case I ever have a fall outside when my leg goes dead. However, sometimes he 'helps' too hard. You should see his face if I yelp to let him know he is gripping too hard. He looks horrified and literally spits my arm out and looks really worried hehe.


 
trust me i yelp lol in a high pictched squeal lol it bloomin well hurts lol 


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: sorry Pam that image with Ursa makes me visualise you being dragged round by your arm at high speed:lol2:


 
LOL that made me chuckle shell :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: sorry Pam that image with Ursa makes me visualise you being dragged round by your arm at high speed:lol2:



Have you been spying on me?? That's exactly what he does. He seems to think I need helping fast and my legs are whirring like postons to keep up and I haven't any breath to tell him to slow down.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Have you been spying on me?? That's exactly what he does. He seems to think I need helping fast and my legs are whirring like postons to keep up and I haven't any breath to tell him to slow down.


 
Haha

get it on youve been framed!! lol


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

And what happened to the chinchilla from the same said member??? Did that go to live with Emma too? Hate to think what condition that is in.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shelley66 said:


> And what happened to the chinchilla from the same said member??? Did that go to live with Emma too? Hate to think what condition that is in.


said chinchilla is now with us shelley. She is a little small though her age is unknown. Cage was a little bare n it doesnt look like shes seen a sand bath ever! furr all greasey but Got her a sandbath n she is lovin it. Emma gave her a bed n we've put some more toys in there, shes a friendly little bugger n seems to be happy here


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice to know she is being looked after NOW!! Poor little thing. I will tell you one thing that chins love to play with... Cardboard boxes, or toilet roll tubes. Make sure she has hay to eat as well as normal food


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

donation kindly received from mask of sanity, thankyou

could stil do with some more to give thie girl a good start with emma so if anyone would like to donate please pm me for details or use paypal address that is in the original post

thanks


----------

